# We tried it again



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Dennis and I gave the cats one more shot for the year and faired pretty well. I believe we have enough fillets for the year. Do a little squirrel hunting as soon as I can get the Bambi killers to thin out. Then bring on Christmas. See you all next year.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!! Those 50% hooks seem to be [paying off....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Geeeet Down!!!

Don’t stop now Buddy. Winter time is the fine time for whisker fish.

Good job Guys.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nuggets fer a while~!


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

JoeyWelch said:


> Geeeet Down!!!
> 
> Don’t stop now Buddy. Winter time is the fine time for whisker fish.
> 
> Good job Guys.


I know but now I can taste squirrel gravy and dumplings. Gotta have it.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Lot of nuggets right there ! Ya'll did good

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I was pretty excited about this photo until Mark said “look at the belly on that thing”……… Wasn’t sure which belly shocked him..........lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, you guys hit a home run!!!!! Wheel barrel full of food!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> I was pretty excited about this photo until Mark said “look at the belly on that thing”……… Wasn’t sure which belly shocked him..........lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least there is no dookie on your shirt this time  Nice catch buddy 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

*Black Kat Sighting......*

Looked out on the back Deck and Damn if I didn't see a Black Kat or Two......


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks good Dennis. Had fun and a great day to be out with friends.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Realtor said:


> Awesome!!!!!!! Those 50% hooks seem to be [paying off....


Having the right equipment makes all the difference


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Great report. You got me to thinking about setting some bush hooks in YR this week. I baited a sucker hole a month ago and haven't been back. Got to get back on the river.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I aint had a day in a long long time where I needed a wheel barrel to bring my fish to the cleaning table. Dang good job on some good eats Mark.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of cats ! Ya'll went to work on them !


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

If I could have a "Do Over", I would have gone back to Walmart a Third Time to get what I needed (More Oil)....... First trip I Got White Corn Meal rather than Yellow??? Second Trip I got Yellow Corn Meal (what's the difference, Really???)... When I poured the Vegetable Oil in the 14" Skillet, There was not enough to make it as Deep as the Video suggested and as a result, I had to cook it longer allowing the Yellow Corn meal overcook somewhat making it really dark (aka borderline burned the hell up...) It turned out with a 9.9 on the taste with a 6.5 on presentation. They say there is a first time for everything. Maybe next time will hit the mark.................No REGURTS......lol


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Very nice. At least they fit the skillet.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL....have done the same thing myself....overcook. Might not look very nice but the taste was just fine.


----------

